# Petlog - What the hell?



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

I just rang them to change my address on the chips and they told me it will cost me £10 a animal. Why?

I thought the whole reason you chipped was so they didnt get lost, or when they did they could be located to you. :scared:

I am now very pissed off as I am already paying rent on two houses, paying two water bills, gas bills and electric bills on top of scorchers treatment. Now I cant register my new address until I have the money.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I just rang them to change my address on the chips and they told me it will cost me £10 a animal. Why?
> 
> I thought the whole reason you chipped was so they didnt get lost, or when they did they could be located to you. :scared:
> 
> I am now very pissed off as I am already paying rent on two houses, paying two water bills, gas bills and electric bills on top of scorchers treatment. Now I cant register my new address until I have the money.


Same happened to me when I took on 3 rescues they charged me £30 to change from the rescue to my address


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone know whether they're a charity or a commercial company? Either way, I suppose they have to cover their costs (and make a profit if they're a company). They do let you register your animal's death free of charge, but then I suppose they have to do that because people wouldn't let them know if they had to pay for the privilege.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Same happened to me when I took on 3 rescues they charged me £30 to change from the rescue to my address


I cant change my address until October now, because I just dont have the funds. Lets hope none of them get lost.

I also dont have a clue what I am going to do about my Cavalier, I took him in off a guy whos mum had died and Charlie was hers. Now he said he would try and find the chip details but could'nt. Now I dont know how I can get charlie changed to me.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

When I first got my cat chipped there was an option to pay an additional amount (£15, I think) to allow you to change addresses in the future without paying at the time of change. There is no limit on the amount of times you change address. They should make it clear that you have to pay to change your details.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

When you join Petlog they give you the option of paying a further £11 (might be more now as this was four years ago) so that if any time you need to change the animals details/address etc, you can do so free of charge...when I registered ours I thought I might as well pay the extra as you never know when you'll need to change any details....


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I cant change my address until October now, because I just dont have the funds. Lets hope none of them get lost.
> 
> I also dont have a clue what I am going to do about my Cavalier, I took him in off a guy whos mum had died and Charlie was hers. Now he said he would try and find the chip details but could'nt. Now I dont know how I can get charlie changed to me.


Dont know but if the vet scanned him would they be able to give you the details


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> They should make it clear that you have to pay to change your details.


Yes. 
I was under the impression that it was free to change your details but not to change owner.


> As well as allowing you to access your records online, Petlog Premium gives you the following benefits:
> 
> Manage your pet's record and account online
> Automatic email alert activation - sent over a 30 mile radius of where your pet went missing to vets, dog wardens etc
> ...


I dont care, I dont go on holiday, you can get missing posters anywhere. 
It feels like they are in a sense forcing you to get this premium because if you dont, if you animal goes missing it cant be traced to your address.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I dread to think how much they will charge me for moving abroad and registering over there. It is a pain though..


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe that lifetime membership is £10 and yes, you can change your details as often as you like once you have that and even do it online. Though I think they changed their system recently because our old log in details didn't work anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Dont know but if the vet scanned him would they be able to give you the details


True they would be able to give me the code but not the name its under. Silly but I didnt get any name off the guy, he seemed genuinely upset about his mum and Charlie was so lovely, looking back I should have taken his mothers details down but It didnt cross my mind.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

As I understand it, and don't quote me; if you get a dog which is chipped but don't know the owners details you can advise the chip company who will then write or contact the registered owners, who will either advise its OK or if they don't hear back within a ertain amount of time will transfer the details?

I think they are a commercial company.

I upgraded a few years ago and now we have about 4 different numbers registered against their chips, the reason I did it was going to india for 3 weeks and if the dogs went missing whilst away they wouldn't have been able to get hold of us.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> [I think they are a commercial company.
> 
> 
> > You're right, they do seem to use it as a money making service, though it's run by the Kennel Club. I found this on the web, and though it relates to 2006 it seems to have come from the latest annual report. They do seem a bit cagey about how much it's making for them ("commercially sensitive information" apparently).
> ...


----------



## BrucieBonus (Dec 7, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I just rang them to change my address on the chips and they told me it will cost me £10 a animal. Why?
> 
> I thought the whole reason you chipped was so they didnt get lost, or when they did they could be located to you. :scared:
> 
> I am now very pissed off as I am already paying rent on two houses, paying two water bills, gas bills and electric bills on top of scorchers treatment. Now I cant register my new address until I have the money.


I'm in the same situation, I moved last weekend because of the terrible neighbours in the old house. Still have tenancy in the old place until the 8th Sept so currently paying for 2 houses too. Also was told it will cost £10 each for cat and dog to change microchip details. It doesnt seem like a lot of money but is when you dont have it


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Are you taking the same phone number with you or are you changing it or are you moving to a different area so would have a different area code. If the number is staying the same then they would be able to contact you by phone.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lisa0307 said:


> When you join Petlog they give you the option of paying a further £11 (might be more now as this was four years ago) so that if any time you need to change the animals details/address etc, you can do so free of charge...when I registered ours I thought I might as well pay the extra as you never know when you'll need to change any details....


I'm sure it's the same £10 - once you've paid it either when you register or when you move you don't have to pay it again no matter how many times you move.
I think it's good value for such peace of mind.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I paid £10 to be Petlog Premium and changed mine just this week for free...got all the details in the post this morning. Despite being part of the Kennel Club I find the customer service much better and them easier to communicate with. £10 well spent of mine.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

definately good value for money, once you pay the £10 you can change the addy or contact details as many times as you like.

When you origionally got your animals chipped you would have been sent a letter confirming the chip number in the dog and your name and adress details.On the letter in big writing it tells you/offers you the option to become a life time member for a £10 fee, and gives details of what you get for the fee.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Are you taking the same phone number with you or are you changing it or are you moving to a different area so would have a different area code. If the number is staying the same then they would be able to contact you by phone.


Good point - when I moved I took the same number and my mobile was on it anyway. So I could wait until pay day to update my details with out any worries.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

My pets are registered with identichip and they charge £14.95 for a period of eight years (not lifetime!) but just £4.95 for one-off address changes. I think that's a fair price for a simple admin task which only takes five minutes, £10 is a bit much.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I cant change my address until October now, because I just dont have the funds. Lets hope none of them get lost.
> 
> I also dont have a clue what I am going to do about my Cavalier, I took him in off a guy whos mum had died and Charlie was hers. Now he said he would try and find the chip details but could'nt. Now I dont know how I can get charlie changed to me.


You can do this at your Vets or DialaDogwash We Scan The Dog and send The previous code to our chipping Company and They change your new details to the chip that your Dog has already got...And you get new paperwork through the post.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ohh Im with iDentichip its £5 per dog to change the detail.
I didnt have the money when we moved and forgot about it!
I better get a move on with it!


----------



## Lipo (Feb 23, 2013)

I've just tried changing the address through petlog too 6 years ago we paid a one off fee of £15 and was told it included everything and was for life Now they want £10 :mad5:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lipo said:


> I've just tried changing the address through petlog too 6 years ago we paid a one off fee of £15 and was told it included everything and was for life Now they want £10 :mad5:


Its the norm to pay to update any details.

with Identichip I paid £6 per change of details.

I recently had my girl moved over to Petlog from Indentichip/ Anibase and for a £10 transfer fee I also got upgraded to Petlog Premium which means I can log in and update the details online as much as I need to.

Ask about joining PetLog premium as it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

It cost £10 to upgrade to petlog premium.

Once on it you can upgrade your pets details such as name and address all online from a password protected account you can set up. You can add all your pets to your account so you can manage them all 

I personally really like it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't think it's made clear enough that you have to pay to update details.

Recently moved house and finding out there was a £10 charge to update the details for 14 animals (3 of which have 2 chips) was an unwelcome shock.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> I don't think it's made clear enough that you have to pay to update details.
> 
> Recently moved house and finding out there was a £10 charge to update the details for 14 animals (3 of which have 2 chips) was an unwelcome shock.


eeeek


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> I don't think it's made clear enough that you have to pay to update details.
> 
> Recently moved house and finding out there was a £10 charge to update the details for 14 animals (3 of which have 2 chips) was an unwelcome shock.


This is why I upgrade to premium as soon as their paper work arrives!! I do think it should be £10 or even £20 for you to upgrade rather then each individual pet needing to be upgraded at £10 each!


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

If you loose your dog and you are with PetLog and the warden picks your dog up from were ever, I know the warden will charge but dose PetLog charge you as well?
My dog is with PetLog but Dogs Trust did it all, I do have the number and my vet scanned the number to day, second question, is my dog registered with me or Dogs Trust?
I have not up-graded yet.


----------



## witchy831 (Jan 14, 2013)

Get a letter from previous 'owner' with his details and exlpaining he has rehomed the dog with you, this was ok when I did the same a year ago.


----------



## Petelingo (Mar 26, 2017)

Petforum users be warned. Avoid PetLog if you can. Having moved home, I tried to update my address details on PetLog online and found that this needed a premium account at £16. The transaction faltered, but I received an email confirmation that the payment had been processed, which my credit card provider also confirmed. However, after logging out and logging back in, I still only have a basic account, which means I can't update my address details.

PetLog i.e. the Kennel Club really have mastered the art of money for nothing. If anyone from this dubious organisation is lurking on here, needless to say I'd like this resolved *ASAP*.

Petelingo
Petlog ID: 10640026


----------



## Petelingo (Mar 26, 2017)

Update: Even on a basic account, the website is a useless. Upon attempting to add a daytime and evening telephone number, it says: "We have been unable to update your details at this time. Please try again or contact Petlog for further assistance by calling 01296 336 579." 

What a waste of time.


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

I am fortunate in that my puppy'so breeder registered the chip direct to me. Even so the paperwork gives his name correctly but online it is incorrect - Bos instead of Boz.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

suewhite said:


> Same happened to me when I took on 3 rescues they charged me £30 to change from the rescue to my address


Can't you pay £16 to update them for life if they already have existing records and just put your new address in the alternative addresses section?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

snoopydo said:


> You can do this at your Vets or DialaDogwash We Scan The Dog and send The previous code to our chipping Company and They change your new details to the chip that your Dog has already got...And you get new paperwork through the post.


what's Dial a Dog Wash? sounds like a groomers..lol!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Can't you pay £16 to update them for life if they already have existing records and just put your new address in the alternative addresses section?


The original thread is 7 years old so you may not get any replies from the people you are quoting.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Petelingo said:


> Petforum users be warned. Avoid PetLog if you can. Having moved home, I tried to update my address details on PetLog online and found that this needed a premium account at £16. The transaction faltered, but I received an email confirmation that the payment had been processed, which my credit card provider also confirmed. However, after logging out and logging back in, I still only have a basic account, which means I can't update my address details.
> 
> PetLog i.e. the Kennel Club really have mastered the art of money for nothing. If anyone from this dubious organisation is lurking on here, needless to say I'd like this resolved *ASAP*.
> 
> ...


If you have any chip in your dog is there a company you can register them with that will accept any chip number (regardless of brand?) then just send them your name and address with the existing number and explain previous owner died or can't be contacted in case they check and a different name and number comes up? 
Sure there was a database you could register any chip with..was it scanner angel or something? incase the dog ever gets lost?


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

kittih said:


> The original thread is 7 years old so you may not get any replies from the people you are quoting.


oops sorry best get the reading glasses out, never seem to notice the tiny writing with the date on!


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I just rang them to change my address on the chips and they told me it will cost me £10 a animal. Why?
> 
> I thought the whole reason you chipped was so they didnt get lost, or when they did they could be located to you. :scared:
> 
> I am now very pissed off as I am already paying rent on two houses, paying two water bills, gas bills and electric bills on top of scorchers treatment. Now I cant register my new address until I have the money.


They are vile money makers. Now it's a legal requirement I fully expect them to take the piss. Hopefully other chipping companies will take off and offer better deals.


----------

